# 30,000 points problem ?



## AKA (Aug 9, 2018)

Got a welcome call from BOA today. Thanks for getting and using your AGR BOA credit card. Bla bla bla. Then the young lady talks about my 20,000 bonus points. I say you mean my 30,000 bonus points. No 20,000. No 30,000 I say. She will not confirm 30,000 bonus points. No way no how. I see no wat out. I call BOA later, I talk to a new young lady. Same story. I call AGR. I am told that this is a BOA promotion. Anyone get the 30,000 bonus points yet ?

This was a limited time offer. Did I miss something on the timing on the offer ? I got the card about two weeks ago.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 9, 2018)

That doesn't sound right. Everything I'm seeing says that the promotion is still there. I assume you reminded the lady at BOA that the $30K is part of a current promotion?


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 9, 2018)

Just saw the 20,000 30,000 promo a minutes ago on both amtrak.com and amtrakguestrewards.com - without logging in.


----------



## AKA (Aug 9, 2018)

I ask botth ladies to go to the AGR web site and see with thier own eyes. I told them that it was a promotion on two web sites. I ask how they could not know about it. Its therein black and white. All to no avail.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 9, 2018)

I received my card & activated it less than 2 weeks ago. I never got a call from BOA but did receive mail, all confirming 30K pt Bonus.

Now you got me wondering as I threw away all their mail. Well, I'll know in a couple of weeks when I get to the $1000 mark & the points kick in.


----------



## AKA (Aug 9, 2018)

Ad now says 20,000 - 30,000 bonus points. Just went to AGR site at 9:30 pm. Any ideas ! Perhaps your credit report, income ect. ?


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 10, 2018)

AKA said:


> Ad now says 20,000 - 30,000 bonus points. Just went to AGR site at 9:30 pm. Any ideas ! Perhaps your credit report, income ect. ?


Have you asked to talk to a manager? Keep going up the ladder until they oblige.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 10, 2018)

And it still says 30,000 points if you spend $1,000 within 90 days of getting your card. It's right there.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 10, 2018)

AKA said:


> Ad now says 20,000 - 30,000 bonus points. Just went to AGR site at 9:30 pm. Any ideas ! Perhaps your credit report, income ect. ?


It says 20,000 with a line thru it, saying it was 20,000 but now it is 30,000! It never said 20,000 to 30,000.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 10, 2018)

Remember, it’s what was being offered at the time the OP applied, not what is offered now.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 10, 2018)

Standard BoA Customer NoService. That's why I dumped the "pay"card. and stopped using the regular one. Chase was so much better.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 10, 2018)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Remember, it’s what was being offered at the time the OP applied, not what is offered now.


This is the only recent AGR card promo offering 30,000 points on sign-up. So I don't know how the OP could have gotten the 30,000 point figure without it being from this offer.


----------



## AKA (Aug 11, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> AKA said:
> 
> 
> > Ad now says 20,000 - 30,000 bonus points. Just went to AGR site at 9:30 pm. Any ideas ! Perhaps your credit report, income ect. ?
> ...



You are right. I need a bigger screen. You are the man


----------



## AKA (Aug 11, 2018)

Wait and see I guess. Almost at the $ 1000 spend now.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 11, 2018)

AKA said:


> Wait and see I guess. Almost at the $ 1000 spend now.


Seriously, if they refuse to give you the full 30,000, regardless of who you to talk to at BOA, file a complaint. If they're doing that, they are doing explicit false advertising.


----------



## AKA (Aug 11, 2018)

The more I think about this , it looks to me like both agents just did not care to do the homework. Like I said wait and see. My wife tells me I have others things to do. Like the honey do list. Over and out


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 11, 2018)

AKA said:


> Wait and see I guess. Almost at the $ 1000 spend now.


If you are almost at the $1000 spend, you have not qualified for the 30,000 point promotion bonus yet.


----------



## AKA (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks PRR 60 I understand.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 11, 2018)

PRR 60 said:


> AKA said:
> 
> 
> > Wait and see I guess. Almost at the $ 1000 spend now.
> ...


But why'd he get the 20,000 points? Wouldn't he either get nothing or the 30,000 points?


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 11, 2018)

He never got 20,000. He got a PHONE CALL that said he was OFFERED only 20,000.


----------



## scrollmaster (Aug 12, 2018)

I received and activated this card on 07/30 and on 07/31 paid my local Kia Service Center $2150. I haven't seen the 30,000 points in my AGR account yet but my closing date is listed as tomorrow 08/13 so guessing points may not get awarded until then. Soon as the statement appears in my BOFA account hoping the points will listed in the rewards summary.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> He never got 20,000. He got a PHONE CALL that said he was OFFERED only 20,000.


Either way, isn't it that _instead_ of 20,000 you'll get 30,000 with this offer? It's not like you're supposed to get (offered) 20,000 and later they give you the rest. You just get 30,000 points once you've spent $1,000 within 90 days of getting the card. That's what doesn't make sense here.


----------



## jis (Aug 12, 2018)

You mean you have never heard of a broken telemarketing call that spews nonsense? [emoji51]


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 12, 2018)

Also, if it were not a telemarketing call, why would he be OFFERED a bonus for SIGNING UP for the card if he already HAS the credit card that they want him to sign up for? It would seem that BOA would already know this.

I get junk mail offerings all the time to sign up for car insurance. How do I know it is junk mail?




I voluntarily gave up driving over 5 years ago, and thus why would I need to insure my car or myself!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 12, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> Also, if it were not a telemarketing call, why would he be OFFERED a bonus for SIGNING UP for the card if he already HAS the credit card that they want him to sign up for? It would seem that BOA would already know this.


 He said:



AKA said:


> Got a welcome call from BOA today. Thanks for getting and using your AGR BOA credit card. Bla bla bla. Then the young lady talks about my 20,000 bonus points. I say you mean my 30,000 bonus points.


That doesn't sound like junk mail. It sounds like BOA called him after getting the card, and they were convinced he was only getting 20,000 points.


----------



## jis (Aug 13, 2018)

So I guess you have also never come across BoA’s left hand not knowing what BoA’s right hand is doing. Having dealt with BoA for at least a decade I can assure you that is the norm, not the exception. [emoji57]


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Aug 13, 2018)

The best way I know for getting what you're promised from a monkey point promotion is to save screen shots of every step of the sign-up process, including dates and times, and to keep copies of every email and hard copy communication. Once you've met the terms of the agreement in force when you signed up you pay off the balance and wait for the points to clear. If anything looks off you start the corrective process by calling and submitting your well documented paper trail. That's usually enough for most situations but if that fails you can attempt to take the bank to small claims court.



AKA said:


> The more I think about this , it looks to me like both agents just did not care to do the homework. Like I said wait and see. *My wife tells me I have others things to do. Like the honey do list.* Over and out


Pardon me for asking but this is something I've always wondered. Do married guys casually volunteer this sort of thing because they genuinely dislike being bossed around or because they secretly enjoy it?


----------



## scrollmaster (Aug 14, 2018)

scrollmaster said:


> I received and activated this card on 07/30 and on 07/31 paid my local Kia Service Center $2150. I haven't seen the 30,000 points in my AGR account yet but my closing date is listed as tomorrow 08/13 so guessing points may not get awarded until then. Soon as the statement appears in my BOFA account hoping the points will listed in the rewards summary.


They posted my BofA statement today and my 30,000 bonus points are there as promised.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 14, 2018)

Excellent!!


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 15, 2018)

Cool, glad to hear that. I should be 30K richer in a couple of weeks!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 15, 2018)

Just to be clear, scrollmaster didn't start this thread; AKA is the one who had the issue, and still has yet to get the 30K points.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Aug 15, 2018)

So actually there is nothing more that can be done until his closing date is reached and his statement denotes how many points he received. Then he will know whether everything is fine or he has to make a call to BOA. Perhaps much ado about nothing!


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 22, 2018)

Just so y'all know, I took a look at the fine print and it turns out the 30,000 point deal expires September 30th. So anyone who hasn't gotten the card yet still has well over a month to utilize this offer.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 6, 2018)

YES, received 30K Pts!!! Nice!


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm planning a trip from Dallas to Penn Station next June with my 30,000 points. I have yet to receive the card to begin spending the required 1,000 dollars.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 6, 2018)

Rail Freak said:


> YES, received 30K Pts!!! Nice!


----------



## copyright1997 (Sep 7, 2018)

Just another data point. I received a similar 'welcome to Amtrak BOA card' today. The caller asked me to activate the card, which I had done weeks before and for which I've booked four Amtrak trips. She then mentioned the 20,000 bonus, and I quickly corrected her about it should be 30,000. She hemmed and hawed, and then said she would put me on hold to see what was going on. I suggested that was a good idea as it should (and better be) 30,000. Anyway, a few minutes later she returned and said it was 30,000. She also mentioned the pending points (I haven't reached the first statement date yet) which sounded about right.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 7, 2018)

copyright1997 said:


> Just another data point. I received a similar 'welcome to Amtrak BOA card' today. The caller asked me to activate the card, which I had done weeks before and for which I've booked four Amtrak trips. She then mentioned the 20,000 bonus, and I quickly corrected her about it should be 30,000. She hemmed and hawed, and then said she would put me on hold to see what was going on. I suggested that was a good idea as it should (and better be) 30,000. Anyway, a few minutes later she returned and said it was 30,000. She also mentioned the pending points (I haven't reached the first statement date yet) which sounded about right.


Yeah, the people who seem to be in charge of "welcoming" BOA AGR card holders don't seem to actually know much about it. I don't understand why this stuff is apparently so difficult.


----------



## copyright1997 (Sep 9, 2018)

My points have posted to my Amtrak rewards account. It shows like this:

09/08/2018 BankOfAmerica WorldCard Other Earning 20,000

09/08/2018 BankOfAmerica WorldCard Other Earning 10,000

So, two line items (plus the actual earnings from card spending).


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 9, 2018)

copyright1997 said:


> My points have posted to my Amtrak rewards account. It shows like this:
> 
> 09/08/2018 BankOfAmerica WorldCard Other Earning 20,000
> 
> ...


Interesting. I guess it might easier from a technical perspective to frame this offer as effectively an extra 10,000 points over what you normally get, but I would just think that they could show it as a single 30,000 point earning on the user side.


----------



## RSG (Sep 9, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> copyright1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Just another data point. I received a similar 'welcome to Amtrak BOA card' today. The caller asked me to activate the card, which I had done weeks before and for which I've booked four Amtrak trips. She then mentioned the 20,000 bonus, and I quickly corrected her about it should be 30,000. She hemmed and hawed, and then said she would put me on hold to see what was going on. I suggested that was a good idea as it should (and better be) 30,000. Anyway, a few minutes later she returned and said it was 30,000. She also mentioned the pending points (I haven't reached the first statement date yet) which sounded about right.
> ...


Never worked for a large organization, have ye?



This highlights just a small part of the disconnect between marketing and customer service. That is in addition to the fact that we're talking about a company who doesn't even trust its own employees with accessing customer information without real-time customer input.



cpotisch said:


> copyright1997 said:
> 
> 
> > My points have posted to my Amtrak rewards account. It shows like this:
> ...


Which is probably why the "welcome" crew only frames the message as a 20K sign-up bonus. It's currently permanent, so it's really the only promotion they are given information on.


----------



## AKA (Sep 14, 2018)

All is good. 20,000 + 10,000 posted today. Its like Railroad Bill said. Much ado about nothing. I should have known. Right and left hands not knowing each other. It was of concern to me because both BOA and AGR said the same thing.


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 19, 2018)

We want to get the card, but for reasons I'm not going to get into, we can't sign up sooner than next Friday (9/28). The 30,000 points deal expires on the 30th. If we sign up before then, but qualify for the points after the 30th, will we still get the points? Or do we have to get the points themselves before the deadline?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 21, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> We want to get the card, but for reasons I'm not going to get into, we can't sign up sooner than next Friday (9/28). The 30,000 points deal expires on the 30th. If we sign up before then, but qualify for the points after the 30th, will we still get the points? Or do we have to get the points themselves before the deadline?


?


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 21, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > We want to get the card, but for reasons I'm not going to get into, we can't sign up sooner than next Friday (9/28). The 30,000 points deal expires on the 30th. If we sign up before then, but qualify for the points after the 30th, will we still get the points? Or do we have to get the points themselves before the deadline?
> ...


I would think you would just have to sign up, but i'm really not sure. Why dont you call!? (not that that would give you any confidence in their answer!!!)


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 21, 2018)

Rail Freak said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > cpotisch said:
> ...


Yeah, we'll probably call. But I think I will have to take any answer I get with a grain mountain of salt.


----------



## CAMISSY55 (Sep 21, 2018)

I think this answers your question (if I understand it correctly):

From a link on the AGR site about the 30,000 points offer. The Bonus Points section was near the bottom of the page.

https://secure.bankofamerica.com/applynow/welcome.go#creditCardTnCAnchor

"Bonus Points Offer. You will qualify for 30,000 bonus points if you use the World Mastercard® account to make any combination of Net Purchase transactions totaling at least $1,000 (exclusive of any fees, including the annual fee, returns and adjustments) that post to your account within 90 days of the account open date. Cash Advances and Balance Transfers do not apply for purposes of this offer. Limit 1 bonus points offer per new account. This one-time promotion is limited to customers opening a new account in response to this offer and will not apply to requests to convert existing accounts. Other advertised promotional bonus points offers can vary from this promotion and may not be substituted. Applications must be received by 09/30/2018 to qualify for this offer. Allow 8-12 weeks from qualifying for the bonus points to post to the primary cardholder's Amtrak Guest Rewards account. The value of this reward may constitute taxable income to you. You may be issued an Internal Revenue Service Form 1099 (or other appropriate form) that reflects the value of such reward. Please consult your tax advisor, as neither we, nor our affiliates, provide tax advice. The bonus points do not count toward Select, Select Plus or Select Executive status."


----------



## benale (Sep 21, 2018)

Wish they had that 30 000 point offer in February when I got my card. How about an automatic 10,000 bonus for everyone who got 20 000 during the past year?


----------



## cpotisch (Sep 21, 2018)

benale said:


> Wish they had that 30 000 point offer in February when I got my card. How about an automatic 10,000 bonus for everyone who got 20 000 during the past year?


See if you can sign up again or something.


----------



## Rail Freak (Sep 21, 2018)

benale said:


> Wish they had that 30 000 point offer in February when I got my card. How about an automatic 10,000 bonus for everyone who got 20 000 during the past year?


That aint gonna happen!!!


----------



## scrollmaster (Dec 2, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> See if you can sign up again or something.


You can get a 2nd World Card then charge appropriate amount in the alloted time period.


----------

